# Schlanker Browser auf kleinem Linux-System



## deostift (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich betreibe zur Zeit einen Kleinst-Rechner. Dieser hat 64 MB RAM und eine CF-Karte als Speicher-Medium zur Verfügung. Installiert ist (glaube ich) Debian Linux.

Es sollte nun möglich sein, von diesem Rechner aus einen Webboswer zu starten, der sich auf einem Web-Server einwählt. Bedient wird er über Touch-Screen oder Maus.

Problem hierbei ist eben die eingeschränkten Ressourcen. Kann mir jemand Browser empfehlen die man auf so einem System zum laufen bekommen würde?

Standard HTML und CSS Unterstützung wären toll .. Frames muss er nicht unbedingt unterstützen.

Danke Euch, Deo


----------



## fizban (3. Februar 2007)

Opera im Kiosk mode wäre prädestiniert dafür.


----------

